# Is this sheep attitude



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't notice this until viewing the pics later.
But this girl seems to be showing some sheep attitude. LOL


----------



## TeamChaos (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute- even with the 'tude!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

*She looks like she's saying, "um, excuse me, your in my way"... 


That reminds me I need to get new pics of my AB's. *


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

yes you do whiteMountainsRanch.
I would love to see more or your flock


----------

